# svn и libdb-4.2.so

## alexd73

У меня libdb-4.2.so не находит...

нашел на этом примере

```
 layman -a xeffects

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects/trunk/" "/usr/local/layman/xeffects""...

/usr/bin/svn: error while loading shared libraries: libdb-4.2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

* Failed to add overlay "xeffects".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!
```

а вобщем то просто 

```
# svn

svn: error while loading shared libraries: libdb-4.2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Библиотеки есть, но может путь не правильно настроен?

```
find /usr -name libdb-4.2.so

/usr/lib32/libdb-4.2.so

/usr/lib32/openoffice/program/libdb-4.2.so
```

Не подскажите, что может быть?

----------

## fank

покажи ldd `which svn`

----------

## alexd73

```
$ ldd `which svn`

/usr/bin/ldd: line 161: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: не могу запустить бинарный файл

        libsvn_client-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_client-1.so.0 (0x00002b89da4fc000)

        libsvn_wc-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_wc-1.so.0 (0x00002b89da626000)

        libsvn_ra-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_ra-1.so.0 (0x00002b89da753000)

        libsvn_diff-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_diff-1.so.0 (0x00002b89da857000)

        libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0 (0x00002b89da95e000)

        libsvn_repos-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_repos-1.so.0 (0x00002b89daa65000)

        libsvn_fs-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_fs-1.so.0 (0x00002b89dab84000)

        libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0 (0x00002b89dac8b000)

        libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0 (0x00002b89dada8000)

        libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0 (0x00002b89daed1000)

        libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0 (0x00002b89dafe5000)

        libsvn_delta-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_delta-1.so.0 (0x00002b89db100000)

        libsvn_subr-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libsvn_subr-1.so.0 (0x00002b89db209000)

        libaprutil-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libaprutil-1.so.0 (0x00002b89db337000)

        libldap-2.3.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libldap-2.3.so.0 (0x00002b89db452000)

        libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0x00002b89db5a8000)

        liblber-2.3.so.0 => /usr/lib64/liblber-2.3.so.0 (0x00002b89db6bc000)

        libgdbm.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libgdbm.so.3 (0x00002b89db7c9000)

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libexpat.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.0 (0x00002b89db8cf000)

        libapr-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libapr-1.so.0 (0x00002b89db9f1000)

        libuuid.so.1 => /lib/libuuid.so.1 (0x00002b89dbb18000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0x00002b89dbc1c000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0x00002b89dbd25000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002b89dbe59000)

        libneon.so.26 => /usr/lib64/libneon.so.26 (0x00002b89dbf74000)

        libssl.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8 (0x00002b89dc095000)

        libcrypto.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 (0x00002b89dc1db000)

        libxml2.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2 (0x00002b89dc44d000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002b89dc68b000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002b89dc78f000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002b89dc8e5000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002b89dc9f9000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002b89da3df000)

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

        libdb-4.2.so => not found

```

зато есть /usr/lib64/libdb-4.5.so. Как заставить svn юзать 4.5?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *alexd73 wrote:*   

> зато есть /usr/lib64/libdb-4.5.so. Как заставить svn юзать 4.5?

 

По правилам: пересобрать.

----------

## alexd73

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> По правилам: пересобрать.

 

пересобрать тоже не получается 

```
grep: /usr/lib64/libdb-4.2.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib64/libdb-4.2.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib64/libdb-4.2.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make: *** [subversion/libsvn_subr/libsvn_subr-1.la] Ошибка 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   subversion-1.3.2-r4.ebuild, line 146:   Called die

 * 

 * Compilation of subversion failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Тогда собрать sys-libs/db меньшей версии.

----------

## alexd73

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Тогда собрать sys-libs/db меньшей версии.

 

сделал 

```
emerge 'db-4.2*'
```

subversion встал, теперь  *Quote:*   

> # svn
> 
> svn: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

----------

## fank

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-556773.html#4225552

----------

## alexd73

теперь вот такая ошибка, когда делаю emerhe -NDu world на этапе установки musicbrainz.

```
error operator new takes type 'size_t' ('unsigned_int') as first parametr
```

в нете про это не нашел..

----------

